
3D XKCD - jstrieb
https://xk3d.xkcd.com/
======
CarolineW
Make sure you wave your mouse over it ...

------
Langley
[https://xk3d.xkcd.com/?teapot](https://xk3d.xkcd.com/?teapot)

